# Blendeffekt im After Effects



## sheby (8. April 2004)

hallo

Ich wollte im After Effects eine Lichtquelle setzen, welche von Punkt A nach Punkt B wandert und anschliessend immer heller wird und schlussendlich dass ganze Bild "verblendet". Hab dazu den Blendeffekt  benutzt, weiss nun aber nicht, wie ich die Helligkeit konstand höher stellen kann.

Jemand ein Tipp? Vielen Dank!


----------



## The-God (8. April 2004)

Das musste mit Keyframes animieren. Einmal am Inpoint der Ebene einen Keyframe setzen und einen Keyframe am Outpoint der Ebene setzen.


----------



## sheby (10. April 2004)

Hallo God

Mein Problem ist nicht die Bewegung des Leuchteffekts, sondern wie ich diesen Leuchteffekt nun konstant heller machen kann.

Also auf meinem Bild wandert ein Leuchteffekt (welcher ich mit Keyframes setzte) von einem Punkt A nach Punkt B. Bei Punkt B soll der Blendeffekt stehen bleiben und von da an immer heller leuchten - und da kommt mein Problem... wie kann ich diesen Leuchteffekt konstant heller machen?


----------



## The-God (11. April 2004)

Auch mit Keyframes ? Beim Blendeffekt kannn man doch auch die Helligkeit animieren.


----------



## The-God (11. April 2004)

Hier hab da mal was in AE gemacht ist aber bestimmt nicht das was du meinst. Gucks dir einfach mal an.

Gruß


----------



## sheby (11. April 2004)

... Doch God. Genau was ich gesucht und nicht gefunden (nicht gewusst) hab!
Alles klar, der Effekt passt nun  

Vielen Dank

sheby


----------



## The-God (11. April 2004)

Keine Ursache


----------

